# Toy.Story.3.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## Chanser (Jun 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Embracing the adored and inspired fun of the Toy Story franchise, Toy Story 3: The Video Game features a story mode that follows the Toy Story 3 film adventures in which Buzz, Woody and friends grapple with their uncertain future as Andy prepares to depart for college. In addition to the Toy Box mode, the console versions put the toys in non-film related environments and situations such as light videogame combat with Buzz Lightyear. The handheld versions bring the Toy Story fun with fans wherever they go.
> 
> CODE
> 
> ...



Archive Size: 73 x 100MB
Filename: cpx-tst3.rar
Region: *Region-Free
*
Looks like Disney put time and effort into this. The sandbox gameplay sure looks good.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have not played a toy story game since the megadrive but I might have to have a look at this.


----------



## Neko (Jun 12, 2010)

This is how movie games should be.
Fun, good looking and a good addition to the movie.

There's lots to do in this game, me and a mate sat around doing random stuff for 4 hours + another hour of story mode. Then I went on to complete story mode today which took me another hour and a half and I'M still missing alot of the freeroam missions.


----------



## kiafazool (Jun 12, 2010)

this games makes me want to buy a ps3 (unfortunately im saving up for a iphone, and maybe a 3ds/psp2)


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have to say, i haven't really had so much fun with a platformer in a while


I highly recommend the Dual layer or the 50-60$ for this game, great buy. May very well pick this up for PS3 as well.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 17, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I highly recommend the Dual layer or the 50-60$ for this game, great buy. May very well pick this up for PS3 as well.



Or the hard drive space. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I remember playing the old Toy Story years ago, which wasn't that bad. Usually not a fan of movie to game ports. Might look into this once I check out a few reviews.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 18, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah yes the "J'taggers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i too remember the old one, it was pretty good, but they have done a good job with this one.


----------

